# NYC Uber drivers could soon start getting tips



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

*New York City is on its way to mandating that Uber allow tips.*

http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/17/technology/uber-nyc-tipping/index.html


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Wooo HOOOO!!!!! The countdown BEGINS!


----------

